# Help? Does anyone know how to access deleted emails on hard drive?



## computergirl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new here- but anyways, I was wondering i'm pretty sure its possible, but does anyone know how or where to find old deleted emails on a computer? Like the hard drive.  I have a gateway laptop, with windows xp if that helps   Any help would be Greatly appreaciated!! Thank-you so much!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2006)

What e-mail program are you using?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Mar 20, 2006)

Keeping tabs on the boyfriend?


----------



## computergirl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have yahoo email


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2006)

If your using Yahoo!, then your e-mails are stored on Yahoo!'s server, not on your hard drive.  The only way to get it back is to look in Yahoo!'s Deleted E-mails folder.


----------



## computergirl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

ChrisHarris said:
			
		

> Keeping tabs on the boyfriend?



lol!! Kinda, well i had a couple emails i really wish i hadn't deleted about a guy


----------



## computergirl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> If your using Yahoo!, then your e-mails are stored on Yahoo!'s server, not on your hard drive.  The only way to get it back is to look in Yahoo!'s Deleted E-mails folder.



Thanks for the info!  Hmm, okay is that folder on their website or do only they have access to it?


----------



## atomic (Mar 20, 2006)

Log into Yahoo mail. On the left you will see a box like this:





Click Trash.  Deleted emails should be stored there.  

EDIT:Just make sure you *DONT* click empty


----------



## computergirl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

atomic said:
			
		

> Log into Yahoo mail. On the left you will see a box like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thanks, but these were from a couple month's ago, and i deleted the trash (stupid, i know, ugh).  Thanks though!  It's probably impossible to get them now,  But I thought I might ask here in case anyone has any ideas or know's how to or anything.  Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## IS_Contractor (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah... the only e-mails that would be stored on your hard drive would be through Outlook, Outlook Express or something of that nature. Yahoo, Hotmail, etc. are all stored on their servers on the net and are maintained by them.


----------



## Raditz (Mar 22, 2006)

computergirl13 said:
			
		

> lol thanks, but these were from a couple month's ago, and i deleted the trash (stupid, i know, ugh).  Thanks though!  It's probably impossible to get them now,  But I thought I might ask here in case anyone has any ideas or know's how to or anything.  Thanks everyone for your help



lol. Click empty.


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 22, 2006)

well, you can contact yahoo, but its 99.999% sure they wont even answer you, those mails are gone, you could ask th sender to resend, but by the nature of the mail i dont think thats an option...

sorry we couldnt help much. dragon


----------

